# Mapping Network Drive Windows 98



## SG1

I am trying to map a network drive on a Windows 98 SE machine to a folder located on another computer. Both computers are setup on the same workgroup on the network and the Windows 98 machine has administrative access to the other computer and folders (the second PC is a Windows 2000 Server). The folder that I am attempting to map a drive to is located within another folder on the server. Let's call them folder A and folder B. I am able to access both folder A and B through My Network Places, but when I attempt to map the drive it will only create the path to folder A. I then have to double click folder B in order to access it. My question is if everyone knows if it is possible to map a network drive in Windows 98 to a folder within a folder because it seems as though I am not able to do so. I have attempted this scenario on 2 completely different sets of computers and 2 different networks. Any suggestions/advice/answers?


----------



## johnwill

I have no problem doing it with 2K or XP, but I can't make it happen on a W98 machine either. :smile:


----------



## SG1

Ok, good to know it wasn't just me. Looks like another great W98 feature- that never was. However, thanks for the reply and sanity check!


----------



## johnwill

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

